# Occupational category for SAP HR functional consultant



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello friends, 

I am Currently working as SAP HR Functional consultant with 8 years of experience. I am planning to migrate to Canada under federal skilled workers program. However not sure SAP HR profile falls under which occupation from the 24 high demand occupation listed.

Thanks in advance.

Manj


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You will not receive FSW status. You will need to find pre-approved employment before applying for TWP status.


----------

